# Home screen redraw



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

My home screen always has to redraw when I return to it. It does it very quickly but I would prefer it not do it at all. I ran the supercharge script on my dx which seemed to work and was wondering if there was anything like that for the gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

theofilus said:


> My home screen always has to redraw when I return to it. It does it very quickly but I would prefer it not do it at all. I ran the supercharge script on my dx which seemed to work and was wondering if there was anything like that for the gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This works perfect.

In terminal emulator:

_type *su* and enter. 
Then type *echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 >> /data/local.prop* and enter. 
Then reboot. 
Now *evaluate* whether or not this fixes your lag.

If you want to *undo* what this command does, simply remove that toggle from: /data/_ *local.prop*

*CREDIT: *_samsonite801_


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll be so glad when WidgetLocker is updated to make Root Helper actually work so I can finally keep my home launcher in memory. And yeah, the command above always worked perfectly for me, I assume it would still work on ICS.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This works perfect.
> 
> In terminal emulator:
> 
> ...


Either it seemed to help my Home Screen when coming from the app drawer or another app to home, OR it help my OCD, lol.

Thanks!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I still camt believe this is an issue with this OS. I would think this would be #1 on the list of things to fix. A duel core phone with a gig of ram running the 4th version of a very popular OS shouldn't have this problem.

Thankfully for us rooted users, it is fairly simple to resolve


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

That worked perfectly. Might I ask what that command is doing to keep the redraw problem away? BTW, thanks for the awesome solution.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

theofilus said:


> That worked perfectly. Might I ask what that command is doing to keep the redraw problem away? BTW, thanks for the awesome solution.


I think it locks home in memory, I'm pretty much just posting this to bump the topic. Hopefully someone else will come along and confirm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Does this look correct? Inside the local.prop is HOME_APP_ADJ=1

It may be right but doesn't look right to me. Can anyone confirm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have a gn, but its correct.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> I don't have a gn, but its correct.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thank you sir, I wasn't sure if the icon was supposed to look like a piece of paper or notepad or whatever that is, or if it should have looked like something else. 
I appreciate your response.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you actually do this in /system/build.prop


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

theofilus said:


> That worked perfectly. Might I ask what that command is doing to keep the redraw problem away? BTW, thanks for the awesome solution.


It basically places the home launcher as the top priority to keep in memory. I believe it is number 6 be default. This places it at #1 so it will be the last thing to kick out of memory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

legacystar said:


> I think you actually do this in /system/build.prop


Either place works but I do believe system/build.prop is more consistent. In keeping it from redrawing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nzbnate (Feb 4, 2012)

Stupid question, WHAT IS REDRAW?!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nzbnate said:


> Stupid question, WHAT IS REDRAW?!


Watching your icons pop back up. It happens because launcher gets cleared from memory for something else.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

If you want to take it a step further, you can replace the "1" with a "0" and it will "bulletproof" the launcher.

I wouldn't advise it though. I did it on a few other phones with good results, but I don't think it's necessary. By putting a zero in there, the launcher will never be killed and other stuff will. But, try it out and see what you think. You can always edit/change it back to 1 (or even 2) if you aren't happy. Just long press in root explorer and open in text editor.

I'm glad people are finally using this. I've been doing it to every phone I touch for about 2 years and it is immensely helpful.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Is there a way to force a particular app to stay in memory the same way?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

edsped said:


> Is there a way to force a particular app to stay in memory the same way?


There is, but I couldn't tell you. Google "zeppelinrox supercharger script" and read through his gigantic thread. He implemented something to do the same for apps.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you!! That was really bugging me, and this worked perfectly. Now that I reduced the screen transition time to 0.5x everything is perfect.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Does this have to be done after every reboot (I assume it does)? Just checking


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

That's weird, I've never seen a home screen redraw.

You must be running some MAJOR apps.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Actually I'd question your usage if you've NEVER seen a redraw.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> That's weird, I've never seen a home screen redraw.
> 
> You must be running some MAJOR apps.


Are you using the stock launcher? It was fairly common on the stock launcher but not on Nova, for me at least.


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

I replaced the 1 with a 0 and it works even better than it did with the first mod. 
Great find guys. This is the kind of stuff that makes me hate my wifes iphone. It is smooth but so boring 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

The bad news is, that the HOME APP ADJ tweak doesn't work on ICS (or not as well? Not my find)!

The good news, guys is that there is a tweak that works, and it'll blow you guys away!

First: Credit - [email protected]

ICS info: http://forum.xda-dev...544&postcount=2
Supercharger scripts (gunna need at least the newest Supercharger script, but KAK and 3G work well too): http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=991276

He has saved service.jar files for milestone and AOKP there, but I did it for Liquid's. It's a SIMPLE procedure if you're on Liquid's rom. Before everything, run the supercharger script, do the recommended settings (or play around, your choice): THEN:

Just copy this service.jar into your system/framework folder, and either go to terminal and type (no quotes): "su" then, "cd/system/framework", then "chown 0.0 services.jar" then "chmod 644 services.jar"

or (much easier for me)

If you have root explorer (get it. it is amazing):

download services.jar
copy to system/framework
change owner to root/root
change permissions to rw-r--r--

Reboot

You will notice a COMPLETE lack of redraws. Enjoy! And support this dude! zeppelinrox is awesome!

http://www.mediafire.com/?evefo7nvb4x2bj6

(***Note, the services.jar may change for upgrades. This is for Liquid beta 5 and the services.jar on the xda page are listed. I will try to update this one.)


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Trips555 said:


> The bad news is, that the HOME APP ADJ tweak doesn't work on ICS (or not as well? Not my find)!
> 
> The good news, guys is that there is a tweak that works, and it'll blow you guys away!
> 
> ...


People keep saying to "do the recommended settings" for SuperCharger, or just "run the SuperCharger script first"....but I do not see any recommended settings anywhere and running it in Script Manager does nothing until you actually choose settings. What exactly is needed to be done before you can/should replace this services.jar file for ICS (AOKP version in my case) to lock the launcher for good?

I tried replacing the .jar file anyway after just running the SuperCharger script to see the settings (didn't change anything), after a reboot and app optimization, everything looked fine. Ran the script prompts again and it first said launcher is at SuperCharged priority. Then I chose option 1 to see homescreen status, and it suddenly dropped the launcher back to very weak status? What the hell changed just from me checking the status? I don't understand at all, and zeppelin's thread OPs are absolutely ridiculous to have to read through and understand...


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

They are a bit tricky, but I'll try to explain a bit. First off, did you use the newest beta? 6.1? Works the best, I think. Use Super 786HP (Option 8) and make sure the system integration (the question it asks at the beginning about whether you want to integrate the init.rc) is on. Other than that, if you do all that, it should say 100% supercharged at the beginning.

I completely agree, the scripts are wordy, but I am telling you, it works. While we got plenty of ram on the Nexus, the locking of home gives ZERO redraws.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone have a services.jar edited for cna 1.4?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> Anyone have a services.jar edited for cna 1.4?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


^^^^ that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok... here's the services.jar for code for codename android 1.4. I decided to do this just to get the ICS method of locking home in memory out there (it'd be great if developers decide to add it regularly to roms, or an option). I will highly recommend you guys try Liquid. (If you already tried it, you've made an educated choice, and I respect your choice). While I don't stand behind any one rom, it's definately the leanest one out. If you want a SLEW of options, obviously AOKP or codename work great, but if you want a decent amount of options and super-speed/stability, Liquid works. That being said, all these roms rock and the ability to choose is why we went Android!

Most important CAVEAT - I do not use codename, so I haven't checked it. If it doesn't work, just reinstall the codename rom and it'll replace it.

http://www.mediafire.com/?23lj49l389t8ibb


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Trips555 said:


> Ok... here's the services.jar for code for codename android 1.4. I decided to do this just to get the ICS method of locking home in memory out there (it'd be great if developers decide to add it regularly to roms, or an option). I will highly recommend you guys try Liquid. (If you already tried it, you've made an educated choice, and I respect your choice). While I don't stand behind any one rom, it's definately the leanest one out. If you want a SLEW of options, obviously AOKP or codename work great, but if you want a decent amount of options and super-speed/stability, Liquid works. That being said, all these roms rock and the ability to choose is why we went Android!
> 
> Most important CAVEAT - I do not use codename, so I haven't checked it. If it doesn't work, just reinstall the codename rom and it'll replace it.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?23lj49l389t8ibb


thanks! I actually have tried liquid, and there's parts i love but i can't stand the notification controls, even the alt ones i find to big n bulky. I prefer the basic minimalistic ones in cna.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks dude, trying this right now on Liquid, waiting for my cache to rebuild. Hopefully it works.


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

It's sticking as "die-hard" according to the script so hopefully everything's good. If so then this is great. Discovered beta mode for WidgetLocker so I can get Root Helper working again AND got a launcher memory fix both in the same night.

Can't get it to change to bulletproof, though. Is that normal?


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

The settings are in the services.jar so you can't change from the script, but with the amount of ram on the galaxy nexus,I wouldn't think bullet proofing is . necessary..
It seriously would take a lot to knock the home out of memory!


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, interesting. Yeah, I was hoping die-hard would be good enough but figured I might as well try bulletproofing it since launcher redraws are the most annoying things in the world. I'll just stick with die-hard and see if my first thought was right!


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This works perfect.
> 
> In terminal emulator:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I forgot about this.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Supercharger is really confusing on ICS.

I ran it on my D1 but its way over my head with the GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

edsped said:


> Actually I'd question your usage if you've NEVER seen a redraw.


I go through 3 batteries a day....I'd say my usage is quite heavy.

I've seen a redraw, just never on my GNex


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you using the stock launcher? It was fairly common on the stock launcher but not on Nova, for me at least.


Stock launcher ftw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Every time i run the script through script manager it just freezes, you just hit the root symbol then hit run right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think that's happened to me before. If it freezes, you need to redownload the script.


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, I'm a bit confused. I think I've read too many of zepplins instructions and now have no idea what I need to do. Can someone explain in simple terms what I need to do to get this to work on codename1.4? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

theofilus said:


> OK, I'm a bit confused. I think I've read too many of zepplins instructions and now have no idea what I need to do. Can someone explain in simple terms what I need to do to get this to work on codename1.4? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And AOKP for that matter 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

theofilus said:


> OK, I'm a bit confused. I think I've read too many of zepplins instructions and now have no idea what I need to do. Can someone explain in simple terms what I need to do to get this to work on codename1.4? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Download the latest script, run it with root checked in the app "script manager" then choose the options you want. Then use root explorer to put the modified services.jar in /system/framework/ then long press it and change owner to root in both sections, then long press and hit permission set first row with read and write checked, second and third just read checked. Then restart and you should be golden.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't get script manager to run. When I try to open it all I get is a black screen then an option to report the error. Any ideas?

Edit: I uninstalled and reinstalled and now it works. Time to give this a try.

Edit again: Script Manager still freezes before I can run the script. Not sure whats going on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

For those confused, I didn't mean you need to do the instructions in zeppelinrox's thread, I already did that. Just start at the party where you copy the services.jar onto the framework folder. (And run the script, choosing option 8)


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Update: After many uninstall and reinstalls of script manager I finally was able to get this to work. I must say that so far it seems to work great. Thanks for sharing the info. In case I need to do this is the future, how do I go about making or getting the new services.jar file that is needed?


----------



## Trips555 (Feb 6, 2012)

To make the services.jar, you just file the instructions in the post. But, I will be updating for Liquid as it goes, so I'll be posting it here.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I just did this for AOKP #25, it works with the provided file on XDA. However it breaks the mounting of SDcard to my PC. When plugging the device into my PC android gives me a error type notification...

*Turn Off USB Storage*
*USB Operation Unsuccessful*

any idea on how to correct this issue?

Thanks!

EDIT...It worked itself out. I selected the PTP option, then back to MTP and rebooted. The "error" notification it still there, but it mounts to my PC


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Why exactly do we need this modified services.jar when it seems like the different settings within the script that change the launcher to hard to kill i.e. supercharged seems to prevent the launcher redraw issue in the first place?

Isn't using this services.jar redundant if just trying to fix this one issue? Or is the .jar doing something in conjunction with the script that makes it all work?


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

The launcher tweaks don't work on ICS.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't see this asked yet.... can the same thing be done for Nova? Also, I don't have a local.prop? I did a search with Root Explorer as well and it didn't pop up. I am on AOKP 24


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Bout to attempt to supercharge the GNex...wish me luck


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm trying to use the services.jar zip I found in Zep's thread, I'm confused about something though.

Are we supposed to extract something out of the zip and place in the framework, or place the whole zip in the framework?

I tried placing the whole zip in the framework, then opening terminal and running the commands like his instuctions said but in terminal I get a message something like "chown not found"

And when I run the supercharger scipt it says I'm only 25% supercharged

Any tips?

Edit: I'm going to call it a night, I can't figure this out. Lol I ran it on my D1 just fine.

Here's the last thing I did: I placed the zip in the framework, changed owner to root for both options, changed the permissions, rebooted. But everytime I run the script I get the "launcher is so weak" message, I ran the check and it said it was a 6, I believe we're trying to get it to at least 1 by doing this. So I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but hopefully someone can chime in and help me out.

Thanks


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> I'm trying to use the services.jar zip I found in Zep's thread, I'm confused about something though.
> 
> Are we supposed to extract something out of the zip and place in the framework, or place the whole zip in the framework?
> 
> ...


you need to take the *supercharged.services.jar.for.AOKP.galaxy.nexus.jar* out of the zip and rename it to *services.jar* place that in framework.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

PERFECT! Worked like a charm. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?99frormzi7p4n37 <<<<services.jar for AOKP-26

for those running this >>>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16635544#post16635544


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

cordell said:


> you need to take the *supercharged.services.jar.for.AOKP.galaxy.nexus.jar* out of the zip and rename it to *services.jar* place that in framework.


That particular services.jar was for build 22 of AOKP. I know because I was the one who sent that to zepplinrox. The services.jar has since changed a little and the the services.jar from the current build needs to be edited.

Sent by a Scumbag Kanger


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok guys, I don't get it. I have tried the super charger several times and my home screen still redraws. I run the script as listed then replace the services.jar. I then change the permissions info and reboot. What am I missing here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Does it say launcher is die hard when you run the script?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes it does.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

cordell said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?99frormzi7p4n37 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=16635544#post16635544


Thank you for this. When I upgrade to 26 I'll be sure to come back and thank your post.

I appreciate it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

kidserious said:


> That particular services.jar was for build 22 of AOKP. I know because I was the one who sent that to zepplinrox. The services.jar has since changed a little and the the services.jar from the current build needs to be edited.
> 
> Sent by a Scumbag Kanger


I posted a version of 26 that I edited yesterday...


----------



## hindsgn (Feb 12, 2012)

I've read this whole thread and I'm still not understanding this. Can someone break this down Barney style.


----------



## snipes0310 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there anything unrooted users can do? I am trying to resist the pull to root it so I don't waste hours on end roming like on the OG







The only thing that seems to work is to reboot every three days which is a really crappy solution....


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

hindsgn said:


> I've read this whole thread and I'm still not understanding this. Can someone break this down Barney style.


U on aokp 26?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hindsgn (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I am.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

hindsgn said:


> Yes I am.


OK, so you dl the zip that cordell recently posted, and the latest supercharger script from zep's thread on that "other" forum, also script manager in the market.

When you open script manager, navigate to the supercharger script, and run it with root permission. Select whichever option you like (I chose 8). Then let it do its thing. It will ask if you want to reboot and wipe cache, I said no at this point because I knew I was going to a few steps later. Also it will say launcher is so weak. Exit script manager.

Next with a file explorer (I use root explorer) navigate to the services.jar zip that cordell posted. Open up the zip and you'll see services.jar again, you need to move it to system/framework. When you move it, it will say there already is one and would you like to replace it, choose yes. Then change the owner of that services.jar you just moved to root for both options. Also you have to change the permissions for the services.jar. Top left and top middle checked. Middle left and bottom left checked. (Sorry I can't remember exactly what these are named but you'll see).

Now you should be good to go, run the supercharger script again and pick whichever option you like (again, I picked 8) then it should say 75% supercharged. Again it will ask if you'd like to reboot and clear cache. This time say yes.

Done. Hope this works for ya.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Trips555, just wondering if you're going to make another patched services.jar for the new Liquid. If not I'll probably just make one myself when I get home from work tomorrow night.


----------



## velocity92c (Jan 23, 2012)

Using your phone a lot and using a lot of things on your phone at once are completely different. If you've never seen a redraw on your nexus you're definitely not a power user.


Mexiken said:


> I go through 3 batteries a day....I'd say my usage is quite heavy.
> 
> I've seen a redraw, just never on my GNex


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

edsped said:


> Hey Trips555, just wondering if you're going to make another patched services.jar for the new Liquid. If not I'll probably just make one myself when I get home from work tomorrow night.


Here is the latest Liquid 1.0 Final >>>> http://www.box.com/s/ck6sblay5t5m1k7q8q59 <<<< There is the latest Liquid 1.0 Final


----------



## edsped (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice, thanks dude.


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

question, if you're not interested in fixing redraws (because i use nova and it doesn't) but would like to get the benefits of supercharging, can you just stop after running the script? or do you still have to mess with the services.jar file? thanks



sandfreak said:


> OK, so you dl the zip that cordell recently posted, and the latest supercharger script from zep's thread on that "other" forum, also script manager in the market.
> 
> When you open script manager, navigate to the supercharger script, and run it with root permission. Select whichever option you like (I chose 8). Then let it do its thing. It will ask if you want to reboot and wipe cache, I said no at this point because I knew I was going to a few steps later. Also it will say launcher is so weak. Exit script manager.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

The benefit of supercharging is to fix redraws.

Btw, I use nova and I got them...you're lucky

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Can someone competent enough post the services.jar for AOKP B27?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

1st post!

When updating a rom, I doubt that you would need to redo the services.jar - your current patched file should still work.

I've successfully loaded jars from different builds for different devices.

Anyway, is it just me or does the search feature kinda suck?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey nice to see Zep here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

I used the bulletproof apps in the supercharger to change nova launcher from 6 to 0. Just follow the steps...Definitely snappier so far.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

9wire said:


> I used the bulletproof apps in the supercharger to change nova launcher from 6 to 0. Just follow the steps...Definitely snappier so far.
> View attachment 19410


Never thought to do that. Might give that a try

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> OK, so you dl the zip that cordell recently posted, and the latest supercharger script from zep's thread on that "other" forum, also script manager in the market.
> 
> When you open script manager, navigate to the supercharger script, and run it with root permission. Select whichever option you like (I chose 8). Then let it do its thing. It will ask if you want to reboot and wipe cache, I said no at this point because I knew I was going to a few steps later. Also it will say launcher is so weak. Exit script manager.
> 
> ...


I can't get this to work for me -- when I did it initially, after replacing the services.jar file and fixing ownership, permissions, I went back to run the supercharger script again as you said to, and script manager crashed on me a few times. I finally got it to run, and though it's telling me that hard to kill browser is enacted, minfrees are not set, and I'm getting this error after pressing option 8:

/mnt/sdcard/Scripts/V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-update8.sh.txt[1265]: can't create temporary file /sqlite_stmt_journals/mksh.FfpTBI3700: No such file or directory
/mnt/sdcard/Scripts/V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-update8.sh.txt[1265]: can't create temporary file /sqlite_stmt_journals/mksh.btNAhS3700: No such file or directory

Is this error possibly related to the segmentation fault Zep speaks of? I didn't do the fix he talks about as it wasn't mentioned in this thread.

I''m on AOKP B27 and used the B26 services.jar file posted earlier as Zep said that was okay. My redraws are worse than ever. I'm using Update 8 for the supercharger. Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong? Thanks SOOO much in advance...


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

9wire said:


> I used the bulletproof apps in the supercharger to change nova launcher from 6 to 0. Just follow the steps...Definitely snappier so far.
> View attachment 19410


After doing this^^^I noticed a huge difference. Thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

billku said:


> I can't get this to work for me -- when I did it initially, after replacing the services.jar file and fixing ownership, permissions, I went back to run the supercharger script again as you said to, and script manager crashed on me a few times. I finally got it to run, and though it's telling me that hard to kill browser is enacted, minfrees are not set, and I'm getting this error after pressing option 8:
> 
> /mnt/sdcard/Scripts/V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-update8.sh.txt[1265]: can't create temporary file /sqlite_stmt_journals/mksh.FfpTBI3700: No such file or directory
> /mnt/sdcard/Scripts/V6_SuperCharger_for_Android-update8.sh.txt[1265]: can't create temporary file /sqlite_stmt_journals/mksh.btNAhS3700: No such file or directory
> ...


Anything new on this?

I don't know why you're getting that error. 
I'm hoping you already found help or someone can come along and give some input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Anything new on this?
> 
> I don't know why you're getting that error.
> I'm hoping you already found help or someone can come along and give some input.
> ...


No, no help yet. Hopefully someone will have some insight, thanks for following up...


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

I discovered I was using an old build of the supercharger, trying the latest one to see if that improves the situation...


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

I think that was the problem, as the new version seems to have worked for me!


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

billku said:


> No, no help yet. Hopefully someone will have some insight, thanks for following up...


Have you tried doing it with the b27 service.jar?

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure which versions you guys are running, but I updated all the scripts last night


----------



## mistywindy (Feb 23, 2012)

Are we absolutely sure that the AOKP b26 jar is fine to use for b27? I know zep said it was probably ok but I'm feeling super paranoid lol.

Edit: I decided I'd test out whether original .jar files from each of the builds were identical or not. I downloaded b26 and b27 to my mac, pulled the services.jar from each, and checked md5 in terminal for each. They were not the same.


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

mistywindy said:


> Are we absolutely sure that the AOKP b26 jar is fine to use for b27? I know zep said it was probably ok but I'm feeling super paranoid lol.
> 
> Edit: I decided I'd test out whether original .jar files from each of the builds were identical or not. I downloaded b26 and b27 to my mac, pulled the services.jar from each, and checked md5 in terminal for each. They were not the same.


 So as I said, I got everything working using the b26 services.jar, but you've got me worried. If I want to switch to the b27 services jar (as I'm running AOKP b27), do I need to un-supercharge and start all over? Or just replace the b26 services jar with the b27 services jar and fix ownership, permissions, etc?


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

I used B26 service.jar on B27 and had some very strange problems especially switching keyboards. If someone would post a B27 modified package I serious love to try it to see if I get free same result.

I used the script with B26 with zero unwanted side effects for about 2 days but had problems shortly after trying the 26 jar on 27 all three times I clean installed it trying different things like instantly rebooting in to recovery and clearing caches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

I've un-supercharged for now as I was seeing bad battery drain using b26 services jar on b27 build. I love Zep's supercharger, it's genius, so I'm sure my issues were of my own doing somehow. I'll try it again with the b27 services.jar sometime today -- it's the user-made one (by wraithdu*) *on the below link, correct?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16635544&postcount=2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So I've never noticed the icons reloading on my home screen, but the only thing it does that bugs the hell out of me is when I switch from either my Messaging or Gtalk app and if I had the keyboard up from typing, when I press the home button the keyboard stays on the screen for about a second before it disappears.

Will this fix that issue?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

hacku said:


> So I've never noticed the icons reloading on my home screen, but the only thing it does that bugs the hell out of me is when I switch from either my Messaging or Gtalk app and if I had the keyboard up from typing, when I press the home button the keyboard stays on the screen for about a second before it disappears.
> 
> Will this fix that issue?


No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

billku said:


> I've un-supercharged for now as I was seeing bad battery drain using b26 services jar on b27 build. I love Zep's supercharger, it's genius, so I'm sure my issues were of my own doing somehow. I'll try it again with the b27 services.jar sometime today -- it's the user-made one (by wraithdu*) *on the below link, correct?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16635544&postcount=2


I haven't tried it yet, but looks like it to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

Apparently there was a significant change between b26 and b27.
I would imagine that normally, there aren't significant changes so this is probably and exeption to the rule


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> This works perfect.
> 
> In terminal emulator:
> 
> ...


So I was looking for the local.prop file using Root Explorer and I can't find it.


----------



## mistywindy (Feb 23, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Is there anything that will? This also drives me mad


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

mistywindy said:


> Is there anything that will? This also drives me mad


I just exit with the back button and I never see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, this is probably a moronic obvious question, but after un-supercharging, do I simply replace the the b26 services.jar with the b27 services.jar, fix ownership, permissions et al, then run the supercharger again? Thanks in advance...


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

billku said:


> Okay, this is probably a moronic obvious question, but after un-supercharging, do I simply replace the the b26 services.jar with the b27 services.jar, fix ownership, permissions et al, then run the supercharger again? Thanks in advance...


I would think so.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theofilus (Jan 1, 2012)

billku said:


> Okay, this is probably a moronic obvious question, but after un-supercharging, do I simply replace the the b26 services.jar with the b27 services.jar, fix ownership, permissions et al, then run the supercharger again? Thanks in advance...


 That worked for me. I also added the bullet proofing which seemed to help also.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## billku (Jul 12, 2011)

theofilus said:


> That worked for me. I also added the bullet proofing which seemed to help also.
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


Yeah, the bulletproofing didn't work great for me on anything other than the launcher -- it seemed to initially, but when I put the phone to sleep and woke it up, the apps I bulletproofed didn't start right up, there was definitely some slight lag. A question: I bulletproofed nova launcher, boat browser and gosms, and I said yes to all the options: adding it to hitlist, etc. Sound right? Also, has anyone bulletproofed anything other than their launcher and gotten good results?


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope you're sitting down for this...
http://android.mimic.ca

Have fun


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

zeppelinrox said:


> I hope you're sitting down for this...
> http://android.mimic.ca
> 
> Have fun


Holy crap this is great! Thanks a billion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Flashable zip didn't work though, errored on cna 1.5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

Soapinmouth said:


> Flashable zip didn't work though, errored on cna 1.5
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Howabout the normal way... just the services.jar?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

zeppelinrox said:


> Howabout the normal way... just the services.jar?


I'm going to give it a shot when AOKP M4 drops. I'll report back with results.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

zeppelinrox said:


> Howabout the normal way... just the services.jar?


Normal way worked fine, thanks again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Normal way works flawlessly. Thanks Zep!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

